# Fish Drawing Requests!



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello! I'm relatively new to Bettafish.com, and wanted to give the community a bit of a gift X3

For a little while, I'll be taking drawing requests of your pet fish. I'm targeting bettas, but I'll draw anything with fins really. I really need practice with the anatomy XD

Some examples of my digital work:









Traditional work: (i know the anatomy is wrong)









I will likely do traditional sketches, which are easier to complete in school. I may add color if you really want, but don't expect these to be Mona Lisa quality.

This is likely going to be first come first serve, and I may not be able to complete all of them. 

I will do as many as I can fit into my schedule.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Amazing! I don't mind if it's traditional or digital. Either works.

Could you do my baby boy Owen? That would be amazing. <3


































He's a deep red Veil-Tail, with a purple shimmer thing. His tail is deep red and purple, with a blue outline/trim. The purple/deep red are more prominent depending on the lighting.


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

ok! Sounds good!


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you! <3


----------



## Cotinga The Dragon (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd love one! I had a betta fish named Star, but he passed, and i don't have any pictures of him  I'd really like something to remember him by!

He was a normal betta fish with large fins and he was mainly bright red with hints of blue and purple on his fins and small sections of his main body.

If you can do it, could you write "In Memory of Star" next to his picture? 

And my deviantart is Cotinga-The-Dragon, so if you need more info, just note me!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

"Normal Betta"? What fin type was he? Veiltail? Crowntail? Halfmoon?


Here is Ringo for you. I'd prefer if it was digital. Thanks! He is a Dalmatian DT.


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

Alrighty to cotinga's Star. Ringo may have a longer wait if he were digital, and I can't promise the blending will look as good but I'll try to get to him. 

Also, is there a way to tag someone on this website? Just wondering, so that it would be easier to post the drawings


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Use an "@" symbol, @SahelSandWing! It's easy.

I don't mind waiting.


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

thank you 

@MythicalBetta

@Cotinga The Dragon










yours are done, if you want a higher resolution photo, message me.

Working on Ringo

Ringo should be the last one for tonight

as you can see, I tend to draw better with references XD


----------



## Charliebug3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Could you do Buddy? He was a beautiful royal blue color, with a long red veil tail. Digital, if possible, please! (Hello my friendo)


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

@Charliebug3 I'm afraid i can't do any more digital ones, but I'd gladly do it in traditional
@ThatFishThough


----------



## Charliebug3 (Mar 28, 2017)

@SahelSandWing alright!


----------



## Cotinga The Dragon (Mar 28, 2017)

@SahelSandWing Thank you so much, I love how u drew him, its perfect! 
@ThatFishThough I have no idea what type he was, i'll have to do more research on it


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

OMG!!!!! You are so freaking good! Here is Jim, my VT male that died, and Darcy, my VT female I currently own.

As you you can tell probably with Jim, he was very bright and pretty when I got him then got sad looking and died


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

@Charliebug3 @AmazingBettas

Jim and Darcy don't have color since you asked for two, and I wanted to keep it fair

if you want an individual image, pm me.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

These are amazing! If you want to do my newest girl go for it! She doesn't quite have a name yet, I'm playing around with Kaida though.


----------

